# bass tubes?



## blazed

are the bass tubes or the nos bottle any good? 

what is your opion on them?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

a bass tube isnt gonna change much sound unless its in a truck and mounted right undr your seat.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by blazed_@Jun 5 2003, 02:32 PM
> *are the bass tubes or the nos bottle any good?
> 
> what is your opion on them?
> 
> 
> *


 IMO, they are just good for looks.


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

and throwing at people


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh_@Jun 5 2003, 02:45 PM
> *and throwing at people*


 lol, fuckin Dan


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

> _Originally posted by foey+Jun 5 2003, 03:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (foey @ Jun 5 2003, 03:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bigdanmcintosh_@Jun 5 2003, 02:45 PM
> *and throwing at people*


lol, fuckin Dan[/b][/quote]
he wasnt joking...i still have knot on my head, :angry: get the emblems?


----------



## 83Cutlass

Bazooka tubes sound good in hatchbacks (ex. Camaros and Metros).


----------



## Acrophobia2587

go with a kicker powered substation


----------



## 816customshop

shitty unless youre a poser with a rice burner ooh ive got nitous...


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by 816customshop_@Sep 10 2003, 09:50 PM
> *shitty unless youre a poser with a rice burner ooh ive got nitous...*


 :0 :0 :0


----------

